# Prayers and positive thoughts please...



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi all,
Thought I'd check in and update ya'll.
I do read when I can but don't get the opportunity
to post much.
Luke and Leia are doing well. Leia is still a pill
but a smart girl. Luke could win anyones heart.
Sorry I don't have any new pics. Hopefully my mom
can take them in to get groomed for me next
week then I can get some new pics.
Some may remember my accident last year involving me
on a bicycle and someone else in a delivery van....
I'm going into UCLA for surgery on Thurs morning.
It's called a open surgical hip dislocation. Lets just
say it involves a chop saw, chisels, scalpels, screws
etc. I'll be laid up for close to 2 months (crutches)
so with the laptop I've borrowed maybe I can catch 
up on SM. I'd appreciate your prayers and positive thoughts.
Cary :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts :grouphug: . I hope you find the nurse of your dreams to tend to you whilst in hospital  . Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sure you'll be fine, Cary, but I'll keep you in prayers
anyway. Glad to see you around.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It's great to see you, Cary.

You are, most certainly, in my thoughts, and prayers.

Huggles to you, and the little ones ~ :grouphug: 

Please keep us posted. I do think of you often.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

May the Force be with you Cary!

I know, that sounded much funnier in my head ..... on the screen it just looks lame :brownbag: 

Take care :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Cary, I'm so sorry you have to go through this. :grouphug: 
Having had five surgeries after a car accident I know how painful and long it is to recover.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Cary, we are sending positive thoughts and hugs to help you through.
My Son had the same surgery and he did fine and is fine.
Keep that computer handy and keep us updated.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: AFTER THIS SURGERY YOU WILL MUCH MUCH BETTER.ITS AMAZING WHAT THEY CAN DO WITH KNEES AND HIPS .THE REHAB IS VERY IMPORTANT TO A FASTER RECOVERY.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Cary.. I certainly will be keeping you in my prayers.Let us know as soon as is possible how you are doing post surgery.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. take care... your in my prayers :grouphug: Have a speedy recovery!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

OUCH! Cary I'll be lifting up prayers for you this morning and while you're in recovery. Hope you're good as new when the surgery and recovery is over.








Joy


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Sending Prayers for a Speedy Recovery :wub:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Positive thoughts and TONS of prayers going your way! Having just endured a 5 hour surgery myself (July 9 @ Emory), I understand. I don't have any "hardware" but I did have a portion of my hip removed and a hole drilled into it to secure a mesh patch to. It SUCKS!!! I am still not released to drive, still on pain meds, and basically bored out of my mind since the kids went back to school.

How long is surgery supposed to last? How long is your expected hospital stay? Where will you be staying during your recovery? Inquiring minds want to know......LOL!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll keep you in my prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cary, you've been missed and I'm glad you'll be around more.....but this wasn't the way I would have wanted it to happen! 

Good luck, prayers and good thoughts will be coming your way.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Best wishes for a prompt recovery. You will do fine. Remember the physical therapy after the surgery is very important.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of prayers, positive thoughts, and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heart that is full of praise, I thank you Lord for hearing each of our prayers. Lord I ask that you would be with Cary, I ask Lord that you would calm him and give him rest and peace. I also ask Lord that your hand would be on the surgeon. You made Cary and you know exactly how long it will take him to heal, I ask Lord that you would bring just the right people to help him in his recovery and that he would find the time would go quickly as he recovers. I ask this all in the precious name of my Lord Jesus Christ. Amen


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Thinking of you Cary and sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts for a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Cary I am so sorry you have to go through this, please know you are in my thoughts and prayers for a full and speedy recovery.
I think the idea of a very pretty nurse will help you immensely :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see pics of Luke and Leia, it's been a while hey!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW Cary! And here I had thought, things were getting so much better. How well I recall you having that accident, I thought at the time, how brave you were to say "nothing major" happened.

Yikes, I hope like heck this surgery is all you need to be back to fully yourself and you heal swiftly from it.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cary, we're sending prayers and positive thoughts. I know you will come through surgery better than new. I've really missed you and your sense of humour. Make sure you keep us up-to-date on how you are doing and yes, pics, pics, pics of the pups!! :grouphug: 

Linda


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending lots of thoughts and prayers for a sucessful surgery, and a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

We'll be praying for you. :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

My thoughts are with you through this surgery. I hope you have a quick recovery!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I got out of the hospital today. I'm in pain but am trying to cope
and treat myself very carefully. Just one wrong move is something
I regret for a half hour. Thanks all for your thoughts and prayers.
Unfortunately not a pic of the pups.... It's 14 inches. I hope this one isn't too graphic.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/valskater/legscar.jpg


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cary I was thinking about you tonight, wow you had some surgery there. :new_shocked: I'll keep you in my prayers, spoil yourself and rest ok. Hugs


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

you know you're in my thoughts, cary. i wish you well. i know everything will go fine, and i'm glad you have someone with you during your recovery.

big hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OUCH!!! I'm sure you are getting good drugs for the pain
of that, right? Sending you ohhhhmmmmms and lots of
positive thoughts, Cary. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Cary, you've been in my thoughts & prayers. I'm glad the surgery went well and is behind you now (or, off to the side  ). Best wishes for a smooth recovery and positive energy for the rehab/PT that's ahead! You'll do just fine. :grouphug: 

Carol Ann


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

get well soon :grouphug: jo


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Glad to hear that you are out of the hospital. I hope that you didn't make the same mistake I did and leave too early. You have and will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Please, keep us posted as you feel like it.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my-hope everything goes ok and I hope that your medical bills will be covered for you! rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Cary that is one huge incision, take good care of yourself, I sure hope you have someone there to help you.
Get well soon, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy and full recovery


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad the surgery is over. Hopefully, you'll have a speedy and complete recovery without too much pain.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That hurts! I wasn't sure what you meant about 13". Here's hoping the drugs are good and your ouchy is better soon. :crying: Is your Mom taking care of you and the pups? 

Here's many good wishes for a fast recovery. :drinkup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cary -- it's so good to hear from you. Sorry that you're having to have the surgery.

Prayers and lots of positive energy being sent your way. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

And here's to your fast recooperation. :wine:


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Getting around today but not pain free unfortunately.
My mom is doing a great job making sure I have what I need
and making sure I have a clear path to travel with my walker.
Walker..... yeah.... just for a bit.
My next Dr. Appt is on Tuesday so i can get filled in on some 
of the details from the procedure and what I can expect from here.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I shall try not to imagine you with that WALKER  Get well soon Grandpa :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cary, how are you feeling today :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

rayer: Hoping each day is a "step" in the right direction. :wub:


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

The home PT girl is coming over today. We'll see how I feel after that.
Otherwise I'm feeling overall tired. Time for more pain meds. I tend to
wait too long between taking them.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

QUOTE (Cary @ Aug 20 2008, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622018


> The home PT girl is coming over today. We'll see how I feel after that.
> Otherwise I'm feeling overall tired. Time for more pain meds. I tend to
> wait too long between taking them.[/B]


I hope for your sake that the "PT girl" is pretty...lol. 

I was given some good advice with regards to the pain meds. You take them before the pain gets to be too much. If you wait until the pain is too much, it is next to impossible to get it back under control. Meaning, go ahead and take some medicine when you feel the pain coming. Don't wait so long!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to hear the surgery went well.

That is one large incision! I hope you have a quick and as pain free as possible recovery!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hope the pain goes away soon. i can say one thing...looking at ur incision makes my migraine feel like a breeze right now! sorry! take some drugs and sleeeeeeep!


----------

